# New addition



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

New addition to our family. Already have a bike on his wishlist! Daddy's lil partner 










I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Another Brute rider in the making. I hope mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

2010Bruterider said:


> Congratulations! Another Brute rider in the making. I hope mom and baby are doing well.


Unfortunately it will be another king quad rider in the making ha

And drew yall were at the hospital for a while yesterday huh?


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

congrats bro


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats man.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Unfortunately it will be another king quad rider in the making ha
> 
> And drew yall were at the hospital for a while yesterday huh?


Yes Jess. Another king quad rider haha and Honda rider. 

Yea we got at hospital at 11:30 we'd night and he arrived here at 8:59 thursday night. Long long labor it was crazy, but well worth it. Can't be any happier. They are relieving him tomorrow finally. Jess u seen ma truck there all day?


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> Congratulations! Another Brute rider in the making. I hope mom and baby are doing well.


Mom
And baby are doing great. Just ready to go home. Thanks again bro. He's gunna b a king quad rider like daddy lol


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stimpy said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

nah drew i was talkin to mike while he was there cause i was waiting to go take a lil ride around his yard on The TREEFITTY. But congrats bro just keep the lil one off a brute cause then you might have to buy a real bike. :34:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Congrats! So when is his first ride on an atv scheduled for? You got to start them young! HAHA


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bruteforce10 said:


> nah drew i was talkin to mike while he was there cause i was waiting to go take a lil ride around his yard on The TREEFITTY. But congrats bro just keep the lil one off a brute cause then you might have to buy a real bike. :34:


 
haha yea mike stayed all day with me there jess. also no ima show u that the king will walk the dog on the brute. haha:flames:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> Congrats! So when is his first ride on an atv scheduled for? You got to start them young! HAHA


 
first ride will be very soon. at about 6-8 months he will be on a bike with daddy geting the feeling so he wont b scared


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Big D said:


> Congratulations to you all!


 
thanks Big D


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats man

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

nothing holding your new born for the 1st time .. cherish every moment cause next thing you know they are all grown up on you... congrats and glad everyone is healthy


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks justin and walker


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Ya need to get that boy some purple and gold on him and congrats


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Precious man. Congratulations. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats brother! That's one fine looking child y'all produced. I had Zachary on the bike as soon as he could sit up on his own.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

joemel said:


> Ya need to get that boy some purple and gold on him and congrats


got some already for him and black and gold!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

wmredneck said:


> Precious man. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks wmredneck


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

DaveMK1 said:


> Congrats brother! That's one fine looking child y'all produced. I had Zachary on the bike as soon as he could sit up on his own.


 
aw yea he will be there soon. Wanted to bring him this weekend riding but momma wouldnt let said he to young lol. already have his first bike ready for him when hes able to ride alone


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah we Moms are little funny about that kind of thing. 
Ask her again when he can hold up his own head and see what she says.


----------

